# Wanting a repaint of my Dream.



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Greetings all...and for those who can help me thank you in advance. I am wanting to repaint my Colnago Dream LUX LX10...the paint is chipped up pretty good and am looking to get her redone. My question is; Who repaints Colnagos and puts the graphics on as well. I tried to email the North American distributer and still haven't gotten anything back from them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Any good painter will do it.

Where are you located?


----------



## TDMaryld (Jan 3, 2008)

Use the link listed below. This guy suppose to be great plus he has a gallery on line to show you other Colnagos that he has painted.

http://www.semcustompaint.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Do you have a good source in the Maryland area? I am thinking about getting an old Mino Denti repainted/refinished. Plus, I will eventually need somebody to refinish my Cristallo with all the miles I am putting on it. I got my first chip at the end of last year when the chain dropped off the crank. It almost had me crying.


----------



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks..looks interesting..i sent a request for info..


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

TDMaryld said:


> Use the link listed below. This guy suppose to be great plus he has a gallery on line to show you other Colnagos that he has painted.
> 
> http://www.semcustompaint.com/aboutus.htm


Dave does great work! I've seen at least a dozen bikes that he has painted and have been impressed with each of them. He's done a bunch of Colnagos and can easily replicate the complicated factory Art Decor jobs. His prices are very reasonable as well.

Unfortunately his turn around times have been a bit on the long side recently. He's had one of my bikes for well over a year. Hopefully it will return home in the next month or so.

Texbike


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Dave Sem does Colnago's painting warranty work in the USA. You will not be disappointed with his work.:thumbsup:


----------

